# Rambler got to be teens?



## That bike guy (Nov 14, 2016)

Was hoping to get some help identify and value for this bike I found.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 What the hell is this besides bill bad ass. Got that far.


----------



## jkent (Nov 14, 2016)

I would say 1890's 
I love that bike. That is a sweet machine!
JKent


----------



## pelletman (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah, 90's


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 14, 2016)

thanks everyone for the age. I really have no idea what I'm getting into with bike. Tires are toast. But it would look so cool hang on my wall. I need a number value to get this bike. I think the seller would take 1,000 cash is that out of line.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 14, 2016)

That rear hub came out about 1901 if it's original to the bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2016)

That bike guy said:


> thanks everyone for the age. I really have no idea what I'm getting into with bike. Tires are toast. But it would look so cool hang on my wall. I need a number value to get this bike. I think the seller would take 1,000 cash is that out of line.



$1k seems like a steal to me.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 14, 2016)

send me a private message, i am interested


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 14, 2016)

Depends on what you want to do with it. It is missing 2 very important original parts.The saddle and the grips. Both could be very hard to find and would cost you big time. If it's just a wall hanger, there are cheaper oldies out there.


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 14, 2016)

Getting a lot of interest Cabe members about Purchasing this bike. So it Valuable that's a good start thanks.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 14, 2016)

well I would purchase as-is!!! that bike is nice


----------



## Rambler (Nov 14, 2016)

With that hub and head badge I believe it is about 1901 time period give or take a year.  If you purchase it, remove the seat post and look down inside the frame. You may find the production date tag still in there which will give you the exact date of manufacture.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2016)

Wasn't 1900 or 1901 the first year for Rococo reinforcements?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice original paint, no need to "clean it up"


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 23, 2016)

Super nice! Buy it. Don't do anything. Just post more pictures and make us all envy you! SWWWWWEEEETTTT bike!


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 23, 2016)

Very cool bike!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2016)

Here' s mine, it has rococo lugs model 172 I think a little later than 1901


----------



## oldspoke (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello Bike Guy

This bike you are looking at seems to be a ' 98 - ' 99 . On the head badge, within the small diamond, at the top of the "J " is what I believe is the model number .

Here is another similar machine to the cycle you are looking at . Barn Fresh ! 
It's is a Mod 26  Light Roadster = 1898. 
Cosmetics are rough and don't compare with the cycle you are looking at .



 

 

I wouldn't be too troubled about the seat and lack of grips for the bike you are looking at. You'll find a suitable set of grips and a saddle.

The seat on the bike you are looking at is nice  . If you buy the bike save it for another project, to sell, or trade. 

There is an actual set of G & J grips of Ebay now - but they are listed for 1/2 the cost of your bike and then some !

Glenn


----------



## locomotion (Nov 24, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ear...569220?hash=item3f6f9e0f44:g:ZfsAAOSwB09YMIvG

you should buy those grips, not something that you often find
the seat I wouldn't worry about, the one on there is actually pretty nice IMO and you should be able to get a good price for it if you decide to sell it when you find a period correct seat


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2016)

i would drop 1k on that in a heartbeat even though I don't really have it right now.  Those delicate gold pinstripes are incredible,  I love these bikes and this is one of the nicest I've seen and its just my size.  I WANT THIS!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2016)

...and that seat is sweet, Looks about as old as the bike to me, I wouldn't be surprised if its not original.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 24, 2016)

The correct bars are also unique to the bike. They have a metal plate at the ends of the bar with a machined screw hole to accept the screws on those special cork grips. (like the ones on Ebay right now mentioned above)


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Nov 24, 2016)

gtdohn said:


> The correct bars are also unique to the bike. They have a metal plate at the ends of the bar with a machined screw hole to accept the screws on those special cork grips. (like the ones on Ebay right now mentioned above)




easy fix, this weekend open up 2 good bottles of nice wine, keep the 2 corks, tap it in the handlebars and you got yourself a base to screw those grips


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 24, 2016)

I've use a wooden dowel before as well.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 24, 2016)

I put a cork in all my open end seat posts like they did back at the CCM factory, seen it done on bikes from the twenties to the fifties


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 26, 2016)

All this info is very helpful I plan on purchasing the rambler next weekend. Had to save up for the cash. I most likely resale the bike in a later date hopefully locally hate shipping. Once its in my hands I will post better pictures. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

I hope you've sealed the deal & the bike is now in your possession.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 7, 2016)

1902 with that coaster. Just like mine. Your saddle is a newer model tho.


----------

